# As a hunter how would you reply ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

At cocktail parties ( I go to and have a lot ) if the topic of conversation turns to hunting there are always 1 or 2 with disgust in their eyes that ask how could you shoot Bambi - Donald and Daisey etc -My response is always this - I understand and respect your opinion - Then I tell them they need to get their hunting & fishing license with migratory bird & duck stamp join Ducks Unlimited Quail forever North American elk found etc as soon as possible - with shock in their eyes I explain why - These are the source for the vast majority of funding for the protection of are wildlife ( includes bees and song birds etc ) I also explain as a upland bird hunter I love my V and would do anything to protect the breed - PIKE is my Friend lap mutt and hunting buddy - as a hunter please add to the list so I can print it and pass it out at cocktail parties - that way I can spend more time drinking rather than defending my life style LOL


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I will be the first to admit I am very ignorant on the subject of hunting so perhaps you could explain to me as a matter of interest how the money that hunters pay for a license goes toward the protection of wildlife? Are hunts supervised so that you only kill old and sick elk, or are they not classified as wildlife?Otherwise it seems rather hypercritical.

Pheasant shooting is very popular in the UK, and big business as it is very expensive. I abhor the fact the pheasants are bred during the summer months, and then in the winter released for shoots, to be shot or maimed by hunters. I often wonder how many birds suffer at the hands of a hunter with a poor aim. Or does that not bother hunters, I guess not. Seems like bad sportsmanship to have a human flush out birds and then you shot them. 

Well hey ho it takes all sorts to make a world, but I won't be taking up hunting of any sort :'(


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't speak to hunting in the UK. I believe the majority of your birds are raised as a cash crop by the estates and taken via driven bird shoots. What y'all call rough shooting is what most people in the USA do. Although the vast majority of the birds are recovered, there are always a few that are not. I'm not unusual when I tell you that the dog and I will spend an inordinate amount of time searching for anything that we may have hit and/or killed. I've spent a half day searching for a bird I thought I wounded rather than continue the hunt. It is the ethical thing to do. Thanks to the dogs we don't lose many birds.

Here license funds via the Pitman Robertson act and wildlife organizations such as Ducks Unlimited and the Ruffed Grouse Society provide funding for the habitat that not just those species that are considered legal game or birds use, but all wildlife benefit.

REM, if someone vocally disapproves of hunting I simply say that we'll either have to agree to disagree or I'm willing to spend as much time discussing the issue as they wish. Sometimes I'll get one question. Never more and they suggest that we simply agree to disagree.

My roots are in my grand parent's farms. Livestock and poultry were raised to be butchered. Crops raised to feed them and us. Didn't take long for me to realize that the chicken I ate on Sundays came from the hen house on Saturday night. Life is taken to nourish life. I learned respect for the land, for animals and a deep respect for life. This always sounds odd to those who do not hunt, but I revere the life I take. 

To that end I am a man. I have a need to hunt ... a basic primal need. For that I offer no apologies.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

Ask them if they have read " The Hunger Games" or seen the movie. * Very * popular right now. 

Yes, some live in the "Capitol." 

Some of us choose not to. A hunting dog is an asset.

Try that one. Should make for an interesting discussion at least.

R E McGraith (in the book), You would happen to live in District 12 (where the story starts), and where my father was from. Living in California is like living in District 1. 

Good cocktail discussions after enjoying a few mixed drinks. 8)

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

hotmischief said:


> I will be the first to admit I am very ignorant on the subject of hunting so perhaps you could explain to me as a matter of interest how the money that hunters pay for a license goes toward the protection of wildlife? Are hunts supervised so that you only kill old and sick elk, or are they not classified as wildlife?Otherwise it seems rather hypercritical.
> 
> Pheasant shooting is very popular in the UK, and big business as it is very expensive. I abhor the fact the pheasants are bred during the summer months, and then in the winter released for shoots, to be shot or maimed by hunters. I often wonder how many birds suffer at the hands of a hunter with a poor aim. Or does that not bother hunters, I guess not. Seems like bad sportsmanship to have a human flush out birds and then you shot them.
> 
> Well hey ho it takes all sorts to make a world, but I won't be taking up hunting of any sort :'(


I understand where you are coming from, but do you eat chicken, or any meat for that matter? 
I'll be getting into the sport this fall, and plan on buying less chicken and eating what I shoot.

There was an informative promotion here last year about slaughter houses. We humans are not nice to things we consume. Shooting a bird in it's natural environment is more humane in my eyes than any animal that is born to die in a confined space.

This video is what I am talking about, and is not for the faint at heart.
http://www.meat.org/


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Re: hunting - harvesting an animal in the wild is better than supporting slaughter houses, in my view. 

When I think about harvesting a deer which spent its life in the wild, or even pasture-fed/raised cattle, I feel humane. Feels natural. Order of life.


FoodInc is the movie that changed so much for me.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I ask people "Where does YOUR meat come from?" As soon as Riley is fully trained, our white meat is coming solely from what we hunt. 8) I think a bird in the wild has had a much more fulfilling life than one raised in a pen/cage. Oh, & even "free range" chickens are raised in pens. :


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot here in Kentucky are licenses paid for the reintroduction of Elk and turkey ( not the great bourbon I am drinking now ) they pay for the wild life officers that enforce the laws that protect our wildlife set quotes so the next generations can view or hunt them their choice - stock our streams teach hunter education courses preserve and restore wet lands provide the seed if you want to restore Fields to native grasses -the list goes on and on - as it comes to Pheasants I would much rather be a bird raised for sport than the next chicken you eat LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if people turn sour with me with regards to hunting, I always stress the point that everything given the Last Rites ends up on the table, not always our table granted. If they're still a bit miffed I tell them that I prefer my kids to eat food that hasn't been cooped up in a pen or artificial pool for it's entire life. I really don't have much time for do-gooders to be honest, although I do try to keep polite.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Harr - the polite part even I would find hard to SHOOT -LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I get judgemental looks from people when they find out my dogs are "Hunting" dogs. Immediately they start crowing about how many native birds dogs like mine kill and that they shouldn't be let off a lead to chase birds. Even when you explain that the dogs are finders, flushers, retrievers and not killers.... that's what I'm for..... they still look down their noses with disdain. 

My solution is to just not bother, not get engaged in any discussions about it and not tell them if I even have dogs. When I get people who see my dogs and make comment, I cheekily tell them to shut up or i'll set the vicious dogs on them......  ..........they are very dangerous and could very likely drown you in saliva should I allow them.....


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

THANK YOU FOR ALL of the Replies
It's a cold (40deg ) and rainy day here in Kentucky - as PIKE and I waited for the logs to catch fire - I thought why not post a topic I knew would fire up the forum - Hunting allways does that - as my grandfather told me - the further we are apart the closer we are to being together ( the earth is still round I hope ) Well the fire is raging and the chill is off the room - PIKE and I sit on the couch me with a WILD TURKEY ( Bourbon neat ) in my hand - PIKE looks at me and says - any forum that loves him and accepts him with all of his faults has to be great - I agree! - then PIKE adds I have to find a better way to entertain myself - I say let's go hunting - PIKE says you will never be trained - LOL !
HOB you are the DEVIL and if you get close to my grand daughter PIKE and I will be adding you to are upland hunting list ! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't feel the need to explain or apologize for hunting.
If they ask how could you shoot a (fill in the blank)?
I tell them by pulling the trigger.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - so that is how it happens - thank you! like you - life is to short to worry about the small things


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

As a non-hunter who would love to learn how to work and hunt my dog 'Properly' in the area that we live.
To my knowledge there is nobody that teaches or works Vizsla's to the maximum potential of what they have been bred for in my area. 
At this age in my life, family and work is my priority. My dog gets everything he needs, food, great family, plenty of exercise and some great outdoor experiences.
At three years old I have noticed that my 'Boy' has great 'Hunting Potential' and it is 'ME' that that is holding him back from showing that he could do a real 'JOB' for me! :-[
Hunting for me personally would not be a sport but more of another way of life, which could aid me in being more self sufficient.
My reasoning is that if you or your family and this includes your dog eat meat/fish, it has to be killed somewhere and I cant think of a better way for that animal to have been killed than in its natural environment.
Licencing, membership and governing bodies of hunting industries, supports conservation and management of native species and wildlife, reintroducing of flora and fauna.
There is Good & Bad everywhere, Paul McCartney don't eat meat
trailer doesn't show how welfare standards are set with farming, just an extreme view on cruelty. Here in the UK we have a minimum standard (Red Tractor) reared slaughtered in the UK, Large natural lit barns, well balanced diets and enriched environments for these animals.

The breed would not exist if it were not for 'Hunters'.
Dogs not suitable for hunting, shooting and showing wouldn't exist if wasn't for kind people having time to take these dogs on.
When we have problems/questions about our breed, who do we 'ALL' turn to when we want the REAL CORRECT ADVICE????

Yes the 'HUNTER'.

REM I would love to live next door to YOU ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Hunting for me personally would not be a sport but more of another way of life, which could aid me in being more self sufficient.


HOB,
I think that one sentence nailed it. 

I'm just finishing up the book "_Emergency - This book will save your life_." by Neil Strauss. I am taking a six week CERT (Community Emergency Response Team) , as suggested in the book, and will be part of my communities civil preparedness. We, as Western societies, have become SO dependent on the "systems" working perfectly every day. On average, 25,000 communities are affected by disasters in the U.S every year. 

How many of us can use any of our genetic hunter or gatherer abilities? How many of us could produce our own sources of protein? Some yes, but not enough. I wasn't one of them very long ago. Getting better and am enjoying the feeling of improved self-reliance. Once I can feel secure being self reliant, I can then help others.

If times get tough, who would you rather have to help? A good hunter would be good to have on the team. A good gatherer would be good to have on the team. These are the providers and not the takers. We need more providers and less takers.

The above would be my cocktail conversation. But unlike you REM,


> At cocktail parties ( I go to and have a lot )


 I hate cocktail parties. I'd rather be in the hills with a group of fellow Vizsla owners and their dogs following red streaks of energy. Better use of my time.

My .02

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

RBD,
Imagine this scenario....
A small island, which is largely overpopulated relying heavily on imported foods and products, suffers a natural catastrophe/disaster or attack, when Fuel is no longer available, from Russia (gas) and the Middle East (fuel)!

How would they (the population) survive?? 

I.e.
THE UK!!! 

On a similar tack, the threat of global warming could probably impact as much as the scenario above. As many of our major ports in the south east would disappear along with it's coastline!

These are I know very extreme scenarios but one day future generations will I'm sure have to deal with them and a more simple existence will become the 'NORM'!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1015796.stm

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

RBD,
Just read a few reviews about the book you mentioned by Neil Strauss, looks like a very interesting read.
Got my better half on the 'case' to order me up a copy 
I'll let you know how I get on with it when it turns up.

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I always thought at some point in the future we are going to face reality. 
Food shortage, water shortage are real threats. 
These Vizsla dogs may need to come back from vacation (and start working, again)... 

http://www.ted.com/talks/juan_enriquez_shares_mindboggling_new_science.html .... it's worth a look in it's entirely.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - last weeks cocktail party was spent drilling in 10 acres of sunflower seeds for this years Dove season - Friends and pups were there and after each days work the Bourbon came out and talked about where we would be hunting and what the rotation between fields would be - between the 8 of us we put out almost 120 acres of sunflowers - at the gundog division after every Field trial or fun day we have a cocktail party to discuss the day events - after every hunt here or out west we have a cocktail party - yes you are right I go to a lot of cocktail parties - The few social parties I go to is where the hunt or not subject comes up ! As a hunter and dog man You would love coming to are cocktail parties - This was just to set the record straight of what I think is a cocktail party - with my Friends gardens pups n guns - call us if anyone needs food in a crisis! LOL 
PS -If you do not like a great Bourbon - there goes our states economy!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Datacan,

Very interesting lecture, very interesting thoughts ???

I could listen to Mr Enriquez all day, very infectious!

I wish i had somebody like that when I was in school, maybe I would have stuck around there a little longer!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,
Much better cocktail party then those here in the SF Bay Area. :

Next time I head east, I'll make a detour into your neck of the woods. I think I could enjoy myself at a cocktail party that featured Jack Daniels and Mark's Mark.

That is a lot of sunflower seeds planted. Birds going to get fat. 

You might enjoy my latest group of pictures on redbirddog I took this morning (attached is one of them).

Happy trails and trials,

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - Jack is a no - no in this state - comes from Tenn. arch enemy's in foot n basketball I do like it - name with held for self preservation ! LOL 
Great pic - I salute the Flag - you and the PUP - nice to see OLD GLORY flying HIGH!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

R said:


> At cocktail parties ( I go to and have a lot ) if the topic of conversation turns to hunting there are always 1 or 2 with disgust in their eyes that ask how could you shoot Bambi - Donald and Daisey etc


I don't personally hunt. Not out of any moral opposition, but simply because I haven't taken the time to do it. I would like to take it up, actually. But I was raised on a small family farm where we produced our own meat, and I've found that the people that say things like that just honestly have no idea where their food is coming from. Some are vegetarians/vegans, which typically results in a very different conversation, as they oppose the death or use of animals for their byproducts to be inhumane itself. But many are happy to be omnivores. If someone is eating meat, an animal had to die for them. A cow, a hog, a chicken, a deer, a pheasant, a duck...somewhere, an animal was killed and its body butchered for that meat to end up on the table. And many of those same complainers don't try to responsibly source any of their meat--just picking it up willy-nilly from the grocery store, so the animal that was butchered for that meat probably had a pretty awful life.

To that end, I think hunting is really probably better. I do have an opposition to so-called "factory" farming, from both an animal welfare (not animal rights) and family farming perspective. Frankly, those pheasants and deer probably have much better lives and more respectful deaths than the livestock in their confinement pens. Actually, if more people hunted (or had other folks hunt) for their meat, it would likely result in a much lower demand for grocery store meat--thus resulting in fewer confinement farms, and potentially less wasted product altogether. Hmm. That's a simplistic way of thinking about what is really a complicated topic, but I choose to be idealistic.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac is a hunting dog!!! He is an expert at hunting and tracking faces to lick, people to jump on and other dogs to run with!!! He will disgust some and make others smile!


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

A little late here. When people ask how I can kill those pretty animals I ask one question. Are you a vegetarian? If they reply no, then I tell that any animal that I shoot in the wild has lead a life superior in quality to any meat you buy at the super market. I have worked on cattle ranches, and seen cattle castrated with a sharp knife, branded, de-horned, ears sliced off, and given massive shots from what look like caulking guns, all in the matter of minutes. Now that didnt stop me from eating burgers, but it made me think twice about where my meat came from. If some one responds to my question by stating they are indeed a vegetarian, then I just walk away, Its not worth my time. 

Also a true hunter loves and honors the game he hunts. To be a successful hunter you must learn your pray, and its environment. A good hunter puts his time in stalking, patterning, and studying the game far before the season starts. You come to love the game you hunt. I enjoy seeing wildlife with or without my gun. A true hunter respects his game in a way a non hunter never will. 

With that being said, I understand hunting is not for everyone. I grew up in a hunting household and family, but out of my the three kids in the family I am the only hunter. I guess the spirit of the hunter is not something handed down like old clothes, but something you are born with or not.


----------

